

Why do users click randomly and rapidly when an application hangs? - AndyBaker
http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/39413/why-do-users-click-randomly-and-rapidly-when-an-application-hangs

======
chrisBob
There are different customs for this in different parts of the world: My
Chinese friends will right click on the desktop and choose refresh 10 times so
fast that I can hardly see their mouse move. I noticed the same thing in Iraq,
but I have never seen an american user do this.

